# My new boy Dillon.



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

He is 11 months old now and a holy terror.

Unfortunately we lost our darling Ollie in February last year. He is the gorgeous boy in my profile picture.

Here is our new lad Dillon.



















Very young here.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

Netpon said:


> He is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you he is a lovely cuddle monster till he starts nibbling or worse still have a bite which we are working on and he is getting there slowly. Wouldn't be without him though for all his naughtiness.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww he is just scrummy 
I have an 11 month old Dillon as well who is also a terror, perhaps there is something in the name  
He is the opposite end of the size scale to your Dillon though, the mahogany dog in my signature  He weighs less than 5 kgs


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> awww he is just scrummy
> I have an 11 month old Dillon as well who is also a terror, perhaps there is something in the name
> He is the opposite end of the size scale to your Dillon though, the mahogany dog in my signature  He weighs less than 5 kgs


Thank you. Maybe Dillon translates into naughty boy.
A case of little and large with your Dillon and mine.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

He's lovely


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous boy!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

he's growing up so fast. he is a stunning boy :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww he's lovely


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> He's lovely


Thank you.


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous boy!


Thank you I see you have a Bernese too.


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> he's growing up so fast. he is a stunning boy :001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you shame his brain isn't catching up with his body.


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Aww he's lovely


Thank you.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dillon really is lovely 
Nice to see you here Lynn x


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Dillon really is lovely
> Nice to see you here Lynn x


Hi and thank you some names are very familiar.
Must try not to stay away so long this time.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow hes stunning.
michelle x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

now that ikswhat i call a dog


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my word he is just so beautiful!!!

What a lovely boy!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh no not another Bernese Mountain Dog! I am so JEALOUS. He is GORGEOUS! :001_tt1: I want to adopt an old BMD. But having to wait till OH has got used to having 3 dogs first!


----------



## mrsaxlrose (Oct 28, 2009)

A holy terror? Surely not. Looks like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Kezz (Nov 2, 2012)

Aw, he's gorgeous, I have a Dillon too, great name


----------

